# Transfer then Delete



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

I have two TiVo's and I LOVE the video transfer functionality. While sitting in my bedroom, I'll frequently surf the living-room TiVo shows, pull them down, watch them, and then delete them. Unfortunately, there is still a copy on the living-room TiVo.

Any chance TiVo can include an option to delete the show after the transfer is complete?


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Or even delete a show on one Tivo from the other Tivo!


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

And, why not let me "push" the show from the source to it's destination? Frequently, we will decide to finish watching somethign upstairs. Of course, we can set it to start transfering from the point at which we paused the source, but the transfers are just barely fast enough to keep current (forget about skipping commercials on the receiving machine during a transfer at our house). If we could tell the living room tivo to "send" the remaing portion of the show upstairs, by the time we got settled-in, the transfer would be ahead of us.

Pete


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

NewYorkLaw said:


> And, why not let me "push" the show from the source to it's destination?


Including DVD as the final destination. Transfers to any source should allow it to be copy or move. Transfers to smart sources should include the current point to be able to resume.


----------



## imike (Apr 9, 2006)

yes i agreed


----------



## minidreamin (Nov 23, 2005)

bsporl said:


> I have two TiVo's and I LOVE the video transfer functionality. While sitting in my bedroom, I'll frequently surf the living-room TiVo shows, pull them down, watch them, and then delete them. Unfortunately, there is still a copy on the living-room TiVo.
> 
> Any chance TiVo can include an option to delete the show after the transfer is complete?


Does anyone know if this feature has been added and I missed it?

Sorry for the old thread bump, but it was exactly what I was going to ask.


----------

